# STEROIDS FORUM > ANABOLIC STEROIDS - QUESTIONS & ANSWERS > EDUCATIONAL THREADS >  equipoise

## jojotheman

jst a few questiong about equpoise i couldnt seem to find out anywhere else, will using equipoise in a cycle (600mgs/wk) with no test increase/decrease your libido? is it safe to run the cycle for 8 - 10 weeks with no test? and if test is used in conjuction with equipoise will if counteract lethargy from the test? thanks j

----------


## jojotheman

does anyone know?

----------


## biggerguns

I would like to know too. Im interested in doing a eq cycle only.

----------


## 200byjune

if you want to run a eq only cycle just let us no. your libido shouldnt be bad you should feel the boners coing a little more but you wont be like holy crap.

----------


## GETINLARGE

EQ is more effective if run longer like 12-14 weeks. eight weeks will not be worth your while. also without test in my opinion its not worth doing it

----------


## str8street247

im doing a sust and eq cycle and w/o the sust there would be no cycle

----------


## VWbug66

shit, a test only cycle would be more benificialy worth while

----------


## BIGPAPAPUMP77

Any Cycle Without Test Is A WASTE Imo

----------

